# Urgent! Someone is on my workgroup LAN.



## 00Seven (May 20, 2005)

Someone is on my LAN that does not belong to my group. How can I find the IP address of this Device/computer. It is Win 95 system and I do not have any win95's in my workgroup.

Any little programs that would help?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

your router's config panel should show you all the pc's that are connected.

also, it should have a table where you add in the approved ip addresses, and then, anyone not in that list can't get in.


i assume this is a wireless lan, as these sorts of problems just kinda don't happen if you can follow the cables.


----------

